# Cumulative stitch count on Tajima machine?



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Tajima tmex-c series machines have a cumulative stitch count (like an odometer reading) or any other way to find out how much a machine has been used over its lifetime? And if it does, how do I access that info? Thanks in advance!

Liz


----------

